# Podiatry Billing - New to Podiatry All together



## KimberlyDiazR (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi I am soooo very new to billing. I need some help, okay a lot of help on the billing end. I have a denial for a patient. codes listed on claim start with 99213 and have two CPT codes of 29580. Can these two codes be billed with an office visit and paid, and if so what do I need to do to resubmit claim?


----------



## dclark7 (Nov 17, 2015)

It depends on the documentation.  Per NCCI edits 99213 is bundled with 29580 but a modifier is allowed if the E/M is significantly separate.  Without seeing the documentation it's impossible to tell you if the 99213 can be billed, you will need to review to determine if it's billable.


----------



## robin-egg@hotmail.com (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi there. I'm working towards my CPC certification while working in a Podiatry Clinic. I'd love any tips or suggestions you have in getting started. Ultimately I'll be billing and coding.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 30, 2021)

Just do a good job whatever you are doing in the clinic. Get familiar with everything that happens in the clinic. Learn the codes for what is being done in the clinic. Get familiar with the documentation while you are there.


----------



## robin-egg@hotmail.com (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you! Great advice


----------



## 01503628 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi All                                                                                                                                 
Please some one tell me whether the Q Modifier is for Medicare or Commercial or for both insurances!!!!   
Also confirm should have LCD group 3 DX added to it to support the class B findings (Q8 Modifier).


----------



## podcoder70 (Mar 31, 2022)

01503628 said:


> Hi All
> Please some one tell me whether the Q Modifier is for Medicare or Commercial or for both insurances!!!!
> Also confirm should have LCD group 3 DX added to it to support the class B findings (Q8 Modifier).


The Q modifier is mostly for Medicare, but some Advantage plans want it as well.  I am not understanding your second question, but we talked about Q modifiers in another post.


----------

